# Goldens and cocker spaniels



## IrishDaisy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has a golden and a cocker spaniel? If so, how do they get on together? We are thinking of getting a cocker spaniel pup soon. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We had a Cocker Spaniel here for a week when his mom went to Spain. He and Max got along okay, but there was no real interaction, they didn't play, they really didn't pay much attention to each other. It may have been because both are only dogs, or it may have been the differences in the breeds. I really noticed that when we took a walk, Max was watching everything around him, while Thunder was totally nose to the ground, focused on the scents. 

This is my only experience with the two breeds together.


----------



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

I currently own a 7 month old Golden & a 4 year old Cocker  It will honestly vary from dog to dog. we always joke that our Cocker is a grumpy old lady. She has never liked puppies and gets very annoyed by them. This could be because we didnt socialize her the best as a puppy. At first she wanted nothing to do with our Golden. If he wanted to play with her, she would just brush him off. Now a days, they get along pretty great and play together all the time. She still has her grumpy moments but all in all they make a pretty good pair!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I own a Cocker and we are getting a puppy soon. I have had Cocker's for years and it really does depend on the dog. All our cocker's were well socialized and got along great with other dogs.\, some a bit better than others.
Getting a Cocker as a puppy and introducing it to a Golden as a puppy most likely will not be a problem. I am not even hesitant to get a Golden puppy with our 12 year old Cocker. She loves puppies and is a real sweetie...but there are a lot of narly Cocker's too, there are two reasons we are going with a Golden this time and NOT another Cocker
1. I've always wanted a Golden and now have the space for one
2. We could not find a Cocker Breeder that we were comfortable getting a puppy from our original breeder passed away a few years back


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samoyed*

We've had two Golden Retrievers and two Samoyeds (they are similar to a Husky)
Samoyeds and Goldens get along well, too!! Can't think of too many breeds they wouldn't be great with!!


----------



## IrishDaisy (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping because the cocker will only be a pup that he will take to Daisy quite well. 

Another question, daisy is out of her crate for about a month now. We will be crate training the pup - I hope this will work out and I'm hoping the pup will see it as his safe place where Daisy can't get at him to play but I dear that Daisy won't want him in there - she will want him out playing with her! Any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## IrishDaisy (Aug 9, 2012)

Fear! Not dear! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mollymoo (Mar 7, 2012)

We have a cavalier king Charles spaniel who is 3 and Molly (golden) who is nearly 1 and they get on great and play in the house not in the park though as Molly likes to run up to other dogs to play and Charlie is just interested in the smells. They are good together though but watch those long spaniel ears Molly just loves to torment those. Lol


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a 3+ cocker spaniel and a nearly year old GR. Poppy (CS) is great with Jasper (GR) and is very patient with his puppy ways, amazingly so sometimes. She puts him in his place when needs be which I think is good to let happen, and they have play inside and outside. Jasper adores Poppy and and doesnt like not being around her, Poppy although she likes Jasper also likes any quiet time she can get in her little cave!! lol!
All in all they got on great and we have never had any issues with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I currently have two goldens, many years ago I had two Cockers and a golden, they all got along great. They all lived well up into the upper teens and have since gone to the rainbow bridge. 

I like Cockers a lot, It does depend on the individual dog though. Both of my Cockers were female and were very sweet and gentle, not snippy like many I have seen are. 
My GR was a male, got him as a pup and he grew up with my Cockers that were both adults. 

Best of luck to you, hope to see pictures of your Cocker pup and GR.


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

I have 2 GR and a cocker spaniel, they get along well but the cocker really minds his own business.


----------



## mohman77 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think many of the responses are correct in that it just depends on your current dog as to how they will react. 

We have our 8-month old GR male and a 4-year-old female Wheaten Terrier, and they get along pretty well. Lando has waay more energy than Lilly, and she gets tired of him constantly harassing her to play, but she stands up to him and is still the alpha 8 months later (though he is over twice her size). 

One thing I learned the hard way is that female Wheatens do not like other female dogs. We had tried to adopt a female GR about 2 years ago, and we didn't make it to 2 days - horrible, horrible dogfights that actually injured a family member. Not sure if this is breed-specific or just Lilly-specific - might want to check into cockers in that sense. I am pretty sure Goldens get along with any other dog, no matter the sex.


----------

